# سخانات الطاقة الشمسية - مقارنة



## WAT (9 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة لأجهزة التسخين بالطاقة الشمسية , هل توجد مقارنة بين الطرق المتبعة , من حيث المردود و الميزات , : 
1- الأنابيب المفرغة 
2- السسطوح الحاوية على أنابيب من الألمنيوم 
3- السطوح المقعرة 


ثانياً هل يوجد حل لمشكلة التكلس ؟ 


/شكورين جداً


----------



## أسامة الداية (10 أبريل 2009)

wat قال:


> بالنسبة لأجهزة التسخين بالطاقة الشمسية , هل توجد مقارنة بين الطرق المتبعة , من حيث المردود و الميزات , :
> 1- الأنابيب المفرغة
> 2- السسطوح الحاوية على أنابيب من الألمنيوم
> 3- السطوح المقعرة
> ...


اسئلة هامة جدا ارجو ممن يعرف ان يفيدنا .
الذي اعرفه ان الأنابيب المفرغة تستطبع استقبال الأشعة دائما بشكل عامودي كون الأنابيب اسطوانية وبالتالي انتاجيتها اكبر وخاصة المفرغة منها أو الحاوية على غاز خاص لنقل الحرارة وعدم التأثر بدرجات الحرارة المنخفصة جدا , أما من مساوئها فهي تعرض الأنابيب للكسر بحساسية أعلى من الأنواع الأخرى وغلاء ثمنها بالمقارنة .


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم الحقيقة انا ماعندي اجابة لاسئلتك حقيقة بس الحقيقة انا شفت في السي ان ان برنامج على منظومة مثل مالتك في الولايات المتحدة .
القصة انو في احد المواطنين الامريكان يستعمل الماء الي يسخن بواسطة السخان الشمسي ويتحول الى بخار يدخله الى تورباين (راس توليد صيني ) لتوليد الكهرباء خلال اليوم للبيت والزايد من الكهرباء يباع الى الحكومة وهو لديه سيارة تعمل على بطارية يشحنها من كهرباء البيت ولايستعمل الوقود ابداً 
حبيت القي الضوء على مايمكنك ان تفعل بسخانك الشمسي تحياتي اخي العزيز وتعذرني اذا لم اجب على تساؤلاتك
تحياتي 
محمد
13-4


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 أبريل 2009)

حاول أن تضع المعايير الأساسية التي تريد أن تستفيد منها أو التي لا تريدها ، على أن تكون هذه المعايير مشتركة لدى جميع الأنظمة ، ثم رتب المزايا الخاصة بكل منظومة ثم قم بمقارنتها وفق ما كتبته سابقاً ...


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (7 مارس 2010)

ياريت المزيد من الحلول لهذه النوعية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 مارس 2010)

إذا كان التكلس ناتجاً عن التبخر فلا علاج له أبداً ، إلا إزالة الأملاح من الماء ....
أما إذا كان التكلس بسبب التسخين فالحل موجود ، إذ يوجد لدينا قضبان من المغنيزيوم أو التوتياء لإزالة العسرة المؤقتة للماء وتحويلها إلى عسرة دائمة .


----------



## mhmeede (16 مارس 2010)

شكراُ لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اينشتاين71 (17 مارس 2010)

*flat-plates-vs-evac-tubes*

مقارنة بين الانابيب المفرغة و النوع المسطح Flat Plates


----------



## اينشتاين71 (17 مارس 2010)

*نوع جديد لا يكون تكلس*

لا تكلس في هذا النوع بسبب عدم استخدام الماء كناقل للحرارة و لكن اسلوب جديد انظر المرفقات


----------

